# The Pines - Arvada, Colorado



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey, friends!

For those of you that know me (ish) know that my horse is currently boarded in Texas. Based on the feedback I got from a thread I recently made, and some life decisions that needed dealing with, I have decided to haul Gator home.

Previously, I was keeping Gator at a competition barn in Golden. The care was top notch, as was the training... But the prices are just too expensive for me to justify paying when I have no intention of showing. On top of that, it's more than a thirty minute drive from my home.

So I looked at some other options, and finally chose a small boarding facility closer to my home. It has a classy, old world charm. It boasts an outdoor arena, indoor arena, turnouts, and access to trails. Overall, looks like a great deal. I will be dropping off my deposit for a box stall this month.

The only thing is... I can't seem to find anything on this place online. No website. No reviews. Nothing. I was wondering if you all had any experience with it? It's called Pines Equestrian and is located in Arvada, Colorado. It's right next to Amen Acres, if that's helpful for anyone. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I know it might seem strange, but there are still people & businesses that don't have a computer & are not on the web. If it's a small facility,& you have personally checked it out, then the only concern I would have is do they answer their phone? Is someone there 24/7 to oversee the barn? As long as you can communicate in some way -it doesn't have to be by computer. And no, a lot of us don't have smart phones either!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha, the lack of website really isn't an issue. I just like to know what people think of the place. Every barn owner thinks their facilities are great, but it's nice to hear the same from other sources--or the bad, if that happens to be the case.

It's a relatively large place, particularly in comparison to many of the other establishments in the area. Contact by phone has been simple and hassle free, and BO does live on the property. I'm stoked about becoming a client. 

Again, as I said in my first post, I am just checking to see if anyone had experience with them, and what that experience was like.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I actually board at Amen Acres, so am familiar with The Pines as far as being right next door . I have not been onto the property personally, just see it over the fence, but seems a nice facility. There are trails close and I believe they must have area on their own property for some trail riding? I was told that if boarders at Amen Acres want to ride property at The Pines, they just need to get permission from owners.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

5kiddos, how long have you been at Amen? We may have known eachother. ^^

The facilities do look nice. I just find it so odd I can't find reviews anywhere?


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

The thing about small businesses that aren't tech-savvy is that they're still relying on old methods of business (give a big welcome to the word-of-mouth community), if they don't have a website you're not likely to find online reviews of them. Don't ask me why it works that way, because I don't know, but it does work that way and it's a pain in the rear. If I had to Guess why it worked that way, I'd say it has to do with search engines and how the search engine functions. When you google something, the website for that something is typically first in the listings, followed by any other website containing any information what-so-ever on the business. Not being tech-savvy is what /kills/ so many businesses (especially in the hotel industry) because our world is slowly revolving to rely on computers.

You're stuck trusting what people tell you and making your own judgements, as you would have had to do in the '90s and earlier. Weird as it may be.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

Only been at Amen Acres about 1 1/2 years. I don't know a ton of people, just the ones I see pretty regularly.


----------



## Danne01 (Sep 22, 2014)

*Update?*

Were you able to find out about the facility? I am looking at moving my horse up the road a bit and am running into the same problem you had. Were you able to check the place out and find out rates?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Danne!

I have been boarding at The Pines since January. Overall, it has been a very positive experience! I'll shoot you a message with some pros and cons.


----------



## Danne01 (Sep 22, 2014)

I got your message. Thank you so much for your list.

I wanted to reply but apparently I don't have enough posts on this site to be able to do that just yet :/

I went and check out the place after I got your message and was really impressed. My friend and I are not set on moving just yet but need a back up in case so hopefully spots are open if we need to move down the road a bit.


----------



## RocketFox (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey,

I'm looking at boarding here and was wondering how the footing in the outdoor arenas were. When I went and looked at the barn it was hard to tell since they were under snow.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The footing is good and it's dragged often.


----------



## GOLDnDIAMONDS (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow. Fellow boarders in the Denver area! Hi! I would love hear a little more about this place if someone is willing to share. I moved my mare from an awful place about a year and a half ago (to somewhere wonderful I might add) but The Pines never came up in my search for a new place. 

Anyway, if someone wouldn't mind sharing a bit more info that'd be great. And good to see there are others in the area!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

